# Mathe - Summen darstellen



## Pherseus (24. Mai 2007)

Hi ich möchte mit HTML Mathematische Formeln darstellen, genauer gesagt summen. Wie ich das zeichen Sigmar darstelle, weis ich bereits. Allerdings weis ich nicht ob und wie man nun unter dem Sigmar sowas wie i=0 und über den Sigmar dann sowas wie n schreiben kann. quasi so hier

n
&Sigmar;
i=0

nur dass das dann natürlich nicht drei Zeilen seien sollen, sondern alles in einer Zeile.


----------



## Navy (24. Mai 2007)

Lass Deine Formeln über Latex2HTML laufen und binde sie in Dein Dokument ein.

Hat den hybschen Nebeneffekt, dass die Formeln auch dynamisch erstellt und dargestellt werden können.


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,

CSS bietet mit der vertical-align-Eigenschaft und den Werten *sub* (= tieferstellen) und *super* (= höherstellen) die gewünschten Formatierungsmöglichkeiten:


```
.super {
vertical-align:super;
}

.sub {
vertical-align:sub;
}
```


```
<span class="super">n</span><span>&Sigma;</span><span class="sub">i=0</span>
```


----------



## Navy (24. Mai 2007)

Höher- und tieferstellen sind jedoch nur ein Workaround zur Darstellung der Grenzen einer Summe und stehen dann horizontal gesehen auch noch nebeneinander anstatt übereinander.
Für Formelsatz ist das in meinen Augen sehr hässlich.


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2007)

Ich habe hier lediglich die Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt, die die Formatierungssprache CSS bietet. Und wie du das persönlich findest, dürfte hier völlig irrelevant sein.


----------

